# 29 gallon aquarium conversion



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

So, while I'm enjoying my big build as its growing in- I had the urge (but not the bank account) to complete another build. I wanted a sliding door style viv, but after pricing it out, I just couldn't afford it. So, instead I decided to convert an old aquarium. Pics will follow. 

As for the plans- this will be a Peru biotope setup and will feature a small group of R. imitator "Veradero" or the other possibility will be a pair of R. vanzolinii. All depends on what I can get. 

Here's the start:








Bleached and clean








Removed plastic frame








Removed front panel- notice the mistake... 








Side view of open front and the mistake








Sizing up the e-track








Bundle of glassy goodness








Frame in place for sliding doors along with a top, a patch for the bottom, and a support or the bottom


----------



## kiltboy1675 (Feb 28, 2007)

what are u using for the sliding doors? the track specifically? where can i get this? too legit too quit, thats awesome.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

kiltboy1675 said:


> what are u using for the sliding doors? the track specifically? where can i get this? too legit too quit, thats awesome.


I bought the track on amazon. I think i searched under e-track. Some company sells 4 ft sections. Ended up being enough for this project. Cost of material plus shipping was about $25. Way better than ordering a 12 foot section and paying a ridiculous amount of shipping. Doors are 1/4" glass.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Minor update:

I originally wanted Veradero's for this project, but now I'm sold on Vanzo's. So to mimic their natural breeding sites in tree holes, I drilled well... tree holes. Actually it's bamboo (thanks for the suggestion Ed!).


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

andersonii85 said:


> Minor update:
> 
> I originally wanted Veradero's for this project, but now I'm sold on Vanzo's. So to mimic their natural breeding sites in tree holes, I drilled well... tree holes. Actually it's bamboo (thanks for the suggestion Ed!).
> 
> View attachment 33478


Love the holes in the bamboo idea! But how do you plan on keeping water in them? Will misting be enough to do that?


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

JB, the tank is looking good. I love front opening vivs. A pair of vanzos will do awesome in that viv! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

easternversant said:


> Love the holes in the bamboo idea! But how do you plan on keeping water in them? Will misting be enough to do that?


I've been testing them out over a few days and they hold water well. I haven't had to refill them yet. Once installed, I plan on filling them up and just topping them off when needed.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Looking good! How did you take the front panel off? I have a 29 gallon laying around and I am interested in doing the same.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

redfrogger said:


> Looking good! How did you take the front panel off? I have a 29 gallon laying around and I am interested in doing the same.


I'm not going to lie to you- it wasn't easy. I used one of those 7in1 painters tools and pulled off the black frame. 

Then, I used a razor blade to slice the silicone in all of the joints towards the front.

Last, I used the strongest test fishing line I could find and basically "flossed" between the panes of glass I needed to separate. Piano wire or maybe a "g" string (the guitbox kind not the stripper one) would have worked better. I went through a lot of line. Definitely wear work gloves for that last part as it will destroy your fingers.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

andersonii85 said:


> Minor update:
> 
> I originally wanted Veradero's for this project, but now I'm sold on Vanzo's. So to mimic their natural breeding sites in tree holes, I drilled well... tree holes. Actually it's bamboo (thanks for the suggestion Ed!).
> 
> View attachment 33478


I've used film canisters inside the bamboo to hold water as well. My only issue with bamboo is that the water can get pretty gnarly.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I also took some glass out of a 29, too make a vert with screen top, using basically the same method. It was tedious, prolly could have started from scratch and finished in same amount of time Your tank is looking great, good job


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

stemcellular said:


> I've used film canisters inside the bamboo to hold water as well. My only issue with bamboo is that the water can get pretty gnarly.


I've thought about using canisters or even sawed off plastic centrifuge tubes. Ill probably put some small pieces of charcoal in the holes to keep them sweet. Water gets gnarly in the wild as well ; )
I've fished way too many tree frogs out of holes here in NJ to know this. My concern is that they will rot quickly and start to not hold water.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah, it was more rot than anyhing else


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Finally got my sliding doors cut. Almost time to start planting...


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Not much progress due to a hectic work schedule. Just some stress and water testing. Unfortunately, i found a leak. 

In plant news: I have some nice orchids and another piece of wood that want to make this home. The rest will be a Peperomia wonderland. The plants that you see here are just filler to get a sense of height and scale. Plus, I have no where to put them at the moment.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Passed the water test. Plumbing seems good. So, had some time the other night to plant it up. Might add/take away a few things. Either way I can't wait for this to grow in.





























One of my new, favorite Anthurium's


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Columnea are blooming already...








Some Neomortonia rosea








Some orchids will go in next. Then ill just let it grow in and figure out what frogs to put in here. Until then, my next project...

55 gallon terrarium that needs some love. Looking to gut it for the most part, but keep most of the hardscaping for repurposing. Ill probably add some fake rocks.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Divided out some orchids. Looking much fuller. Debating on which Peruvian thumbnail should call this bad boy home. 

















Orchid list:

Masdevallia amplexa
Masdevallia bicolor
Epidendrum porpax
Scaphosepalum sp. Peru
Dichaea ancorlaebia
Maxillaria huntii


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Viv looks great...
I think Varaderos would love it and you would love them!
Mine are bold...always out and about. 
Even when I'm close to the tank or have my hand in there, 
they pretty much stand their ground.
Love my Varaderos!


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Some news!

After some deep contemplation, I decided that I would go with a frog that has been on my list since 1999. It fits with the Peru Biotope as well- banded's!!! 









Totally enjoying their use of space.


----------



## stephen-mcginn (Sep 26, 2010)

andersonii85 said:


> I bought the track on amazon. I think i searched under e-track. Some company sells 4 ft sections. Ended up being enough for this project. Cost of material plus shipping was about $25. Way better than ordering a 12 foot section and paying a ridiculous amount of shipping. Doors are 1/4" glass.


i couldnt find it searching under that so i typed sliding track and found this.
its tan but i can always spray paint it black with krylon fusion paint.

Knape & Vogt P2417TAN48 Plastic Sliding Door Track And Guides - Amazon.com


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Some more pics... Sorry for the small camera pics. Any idea how to fix that? 









Masdevallia amplexa


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Those bamboo pieces are not bamboo, they are Japanese knotweed. We use these over in Europe for gecko tanks, mainly the dwarf gecko types. In a gecko tank they will last many years, however when exposed to constant wetness in their dried out state they will rot very quickly.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

hexentanz said:


> Those bamboo pieces are not bamboo, they are Japanese knotweed. We use these over in Europe for gecko tanks, mainly the dwarf gecko types. In a gecko tank they will last many years, however when exposed to constant wetness in their dried out state they will rot very quickly.


Japanese Knotweed! man, that is really invasive here. Does it get huge in tanks?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

eLisborg said:


> Japanese Knotweed! man, that is really invasive here. Does it get huge in tanks?


If you use it when it is dried out at the end of the season, it never grows a single inch after.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Some inhabitant shots


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just some updated shots to share. Love watching these guys every morning with my cup o' joe.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Growing in nicely. I think it's jealous of its bigger cousin. ; )


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wow...what is the size of that other tank...totally unfricken believable...what do you have in it...it must weigh a ton!....


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Judy S said:


> wow...what is the size of that other tank...totally unfricken believable...what do you have in it...it must weigh a ton!....


It's 3ft wide x 2ft deep x 5ft tall. It sits on a 2ft stand. Glass alone id guess 200lbs. All I know is I don't look forward to the day I have to move out of this house. 

As to what I have in it- a ton of plants. Too long of a species list to run off. I have an excel spreadsheet somewhere. Also houses a 2.1 basti group,1.1 el cope auratus, 2.0 Ebraccatus, and a very lonely 1.0 lugubris.


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Took a few more shots the other day. I have some new lighting coming in this week, so im excited. The current LED lighting isn't doing it for me. 3rd shot is a transporting pic- apparently the frogs are ok with the setup. 




























Hey Lou (Oddlot): I could have a female for you by late fall...hahaha


----------



## Zedamalta (Feb 15, 2013)

How do u make your backgrounds? 
I love them! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Zedamalta said:


> How do u make your backgrounds?
> I love them!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks! 

The past few builds I've been using a combination of ecoweb plus embedded wood elements. I used great stuff to attach the cork piece in to the ecoweb. I also used some large circumference bamboo (or knotweed) tubes. 

I believe I documented the background earlier in the thread, but can't recall what pics I posted. You may want to check out the beginning.


----------



## Zedamalta (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah you said many about the bamboo, great idea, but i was wondering about the ecoweb and great stuff. I really must try it! My background is only made of styrofoam and great stuff. 

One more thing, the heating mat is inside the tank or outside? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Zedamalta said:


> Yeah you said many about the bamboo, great idea, but i was wondering about the ecoweb and great stuff. I really must try it! My background is only made of styrofoam and great stuff.
> 
> One more thing, the heating mat is inside the tank or outside?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Ah ok. The ecoweb is a nice product, but it's very bland to look at. Using the foam to affix some cork breaks up the homogeneity. It looks more natural when the vines, mosses, and ferns climb around in nooks and crevices. 

Heating mat? Never used one. The tanks stays on average 5 degrees warmer than room temp. A heating pad on a relatively closed system like this would be a disaster in the making.


----------



## Zedamalta (Feb 15, 2013)

I would love to have a warm and temperature controlled room, but i can't, the attic where i have the terrarium depends of the temperature outside. Headaches with heating stuff.
I though that the brown pad in the first pics was a heating mat, sorry. 

Is better, ecoweb or epiweb? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

Zedamalta said:


> I would love to have a warm and temperature controlled room, but i can't, the attic where i have the terrarium depends of the temperature outside. Headaches with heating stuff.
> I though that the brown pad in the first pics was a heating mat, sorry.
> 
> Is better, ecoweb or epiweb?
> ...


Depends on how low the temps get in the attic. If you keep some highland species (Northern variabilis, certain morphotypes of anthonyi)- they can take temps in the 60's (approx. 15.5 degrees Celsius) no problem. There's a good number of higher elevation plants that will enjoy those temps as well.

The brown pad is the ecoweb. My understanding is that epiweb and ecoweb are the same product. It's an ok product. I like that it's made of recycled plastic and that it's not harvested from the wild. I like tree fern panels more mostly because of the "volunteer" moss and ferns I get from it. Just anecdotal evidence here- plants seem to have an easier time establishing in tree fern to me.


----------

